# Middle Earth afterlife craziness!



## YayGollum (Sep 12, 2002)

Okay, I'm writing a story about this and I could use some help with a few things. 
Does everybody go to the Halls of Mandos? I know that Dwarves are suppossed to go hang out with Aule, but do they all just pop up in front of Mandos where he magically transports them to whereever their supposed to be? 
What do these halls look like anyways? Just big huge halls? Or some kind of Elysian field type place? I have no idea. 
When Ents gradually turn into trees, do their spirits gradually show up in the afterlife? Or are they just stuck in the trees for forever? Same for trolls. What about their spirits? 
What about balrogs (or any of the other weird messed up bad guys)? Do they become regular Maiar again and feel bad about what they did, or are they just evil looking dudes hanging out in paradise? 
Is there some kind of hell type place for the bad guys? 
Are there separate spiritual plane type things for different people? Do elves get special treatment for some reason, or do I just get that feeling from The Sil because it's all about them? 
I know I could probably find some of these answers in The Sil, but I can't find my copy right now. oh well. I'm sure some of you people have The Sil, plus other books I don't have. Well, I'll probably come up with more questions, but thanks for now!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 12, 2002)

So many questions. I'll try and answer a few of them.

Does everybody go to the Halls of Mandos? Just the elves. The men have a "heaven" and the dwares end up in the mansion of Aule.

When Ents gradually turn into trees, do their spirits gradually show up in the afterlife? Or are they just stuck in the trees for forever? I'm just speculating on this, but I believe the ents spirits sleep forever when the ents become trees.

What about balrogs (or any of the other weird messed up bad guys)? Do they become regular Maiar again and feel bad about what they did, or are they just evil looking dudes hanging out in paradise? Is there some kind of hell type place for the bad guys? I'm assuming the balrogs (and all of the corupted Maia) are either chainged in Arda or are placed in the void with Melkor and Sauron

I hope that helps.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Middle Earth afterlife craziness!*



> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *
> 1.Does everybody go to the Halls of Mandos? Just the elves. The men have a "heaven" and the dwares end up in the mansion of Aule.
> 
> ...



1.Just how big is the mansion of Aulë?If all the dwarves end up there,doesn't it get kinda crowded? But I guess you could say that for Mandos' halls as well.
2.I like this theory of yours!



> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> * Is there some kind of hell type place for the bad guys?*


That's what the Void is for IMO. At least for the Ainur,anyway.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 12, 2002)

Huh. The humans have their own heaven type place. I wonder who's in charge of that. And where nasssty hobbitses and stuff go. oh well. I can only hope that the Ents wouldn't be stuck as trees. Maybe they go hang out with Aule's wife (whatever her name was). Ew. The void is hell? Not good for my story.  oh well. I just thought that Melkor was a special case. Thanks, dudes.


----------



## warrior of ice (Sep 12, 2002)

im not sure but i think iluvatar is in charge of men heaven. i think it is never really explain but i supose it is as our heaven.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 12, 2002)

Hm. Well, if that's true, it sounds like humans are treated better than elves if they get to hang out with God. oh well. Thanks, dude.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Middle Earth afterlife craziness!*



> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *So many questions. I'll try and answer a few of them.
> Does everybody go to the Halls of Mandos? Just the elves. The men have a "heaven" and the dwares end up in the mansion of Aule.
> *



I think that is really cool how the different races get to go to thier own after-lives prior to their beleif.

if only that happened in real life.


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 12, 2002)

At the End of everything though, I think everyone will be good again, even balrogs, dragons, Melkor, and Sauron, and they all go and chill with Iluvatar and smoke the Halfling weed.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, I guess that would be nice, but not too good for my plot.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh well all we know about the men is that they do not stay bound within the confines of Ea. As the void and Aman are all part of EA and the only place outside of Ea that we know of is where Eru is then we must assume that they are there. Hobbits, by the way are a subrace of humans so they would have the same fate.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2002)

oh well. That just doesn't sound very fun for the dudes who might have friends in different sections of the afterlife. Look at all of the crazy business Dwarves had with elves! A few good friends had to come out of that! Look at all of the crazy human and elf friendships! Hobbits and Dwarves! Lots of others! Argh! Not much of a paradise! oh well. Anybody else? Are there no other books that shed light on this subject?


----------

